# Visual Basic > Reporting >  Selecting page setup from rdlc resets copies

## BSWhipp

I set the number of copies in the reportviewer prior to showing the report. If I click the print button the print dialog box shows the correct number of copies but if I click the page setup and select a page, the number of copies reverts to 1. Microsoft will likely tell me this is a feature not a bug, but I figure I would post this and see if better minds can help me.

Thanks

----------

